# Bali Hai Club Moorea



## reddiablosv (Sep 1, 2005)

Hi, I am wondering if there are any tuggers out there that can give me the straight scope on what is going to happen when the RTU expires in 2012 on the OTW bungaloos.    I am talking with a seller that claims that the owners have an option to renew the leases.  He is vague as to the terms and the likelyhood of renewal.  Also, what is the condition of the resort?  Any info would be helpful.  Thanks, Ben


----------



## reddiablosv (Sep 6, 2005)

reddiablosv said:
			
		

> Hi, I am wondering if there are any tuggers out there that can give me the straight scope on what is going to happen when the RTU expires in 2012 on the OTW bungaloos.    I am talking with a seller that claims that the owners have an option to renew the leases.  He is vague as to the terms and the likelyhood of renewal.  Also, what is the condition of the resort?  Any info would be helpful.  Thanks, Ben



Here is the answer to one of my own questions.  I emailed the resort manager and he stated that the overwater bungaloo leases were unique on Moorea and will NOT be renewed.     Ben


----------



## Carolyn (Sep 23, 2005)

Ben,

Are you still going to buy there?  I am also thinking about this too.  Are the Oceanfront units going to be renewed in 2012?

Carolyn


----------



## bailey (Oct 8, 2005)

I spoke with the owner when I was there about the lease renewal and he didn't really seem to know what exactly would happen.  I believe it up to the local government what happens but he made it seem as though the over the waters would end up paying to "renew" their lease.  Email me if you have more questions.


----------



## Submarine (Feb 4, 2012)

I just transferred ownership of a combo overwater/beach bungalow and the latest newsletter says:


> Your Overwater Bungalow rights do NOT expire on 2012. It goes to a year to year basis meaning simply pay the maintenance fee for the year and reserve your time.
> New decks and improvements are done on all the Overwater Bungalows.



In addition they are still extending the free week if you pay early.


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 5, 2012)

Please note that both of the posts you responded to today are 7 years old.


----------

